# Anyone been out after the storm?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Wondering how the waters are from tampa bay north to crystal river? Are they still going to be churned up with bad clarity? 
We are nearly done cleaning up around here, and I was hoping to get another scallop trip in before the season closes next week.


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Went out today, fished around drum island and the water is still churned up. Didn't have much luck, I guess that's why it's called "fishing" and not "catching"


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Dang, lol, not what I wanted to hear. We were looking at the 20th, but if it's still a mess now, I doubt it will be clean by then.


----------



## Ocala B2 Skiff (Apr 9, 2016)

Been out twice. Once on Wednesday after the storm and then Saturday. Caught our limits plus both days. Bite was on here in Crystal River area. Water is a little cloudy but not too bad.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think I'm just gonna call it a season. Sucks cause I never even got to use the ladder I installed, but with work and everything I don't think I'll make it out again. I'm going to get an earlier jump on it next year.


----------



## Kthesage (Sep 23, 2017)

The water is still cloudy, but the inshore grouper bite is turning on.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to know, just bought a light grouper/snapper rod.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

For me up in the Wakulla area, have gone three times and caught some fish each time on the fly. Water clarity has been decent. Don't know if you don't go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2017)

Backwater areas are less likely to produce a bite because the cloudy water hasn't fully washed away from such bayous. Otherwise, it's good.


----------

